# Pigments 4 is out



## richmwhitfield (Dec 13, 2022)

Arturia - Pigments - Pigments


Pigments is a wavetable, virtual analog, granular and sampling analog software synthesizer. Create sounds easily with its intuitive and visual interface.




www.arturia.com


----------



## Pier (Dec 13, 2022)

Here's a good article on the new features:









New in Arturia Pigments 4 soft synth: UI, tuning, modulation, effects, filters, engines, sounds - CDM Create Digital Music


Arturia is bringing improvements to every conceivable area of their flagship soft synth. Pigments started off demonstrating Arturia could do more than emulate the past; now it's starting to look like the polysynth to beat.




cdm.link


----------



## 3DC (Dec 13, 2022)

They really want me to buy this synth.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 13, 2022)

Damn, that's a nice update. Arturia is basically the gift that keeps on giving.

also @sostenuto whoooo new presets.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2022)

No upgrade price?


----------



## MichiganMan (Dec 13, 2022)

Free!


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2022)

MichiganMan said:


> Free!



I have pigments and I’m seeing 99


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 13, 2022)

I have Pigments and am seeing $99. It's either a free upgrade or it has yet to show up in account.


----------



## ka00 (Dec 13, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I have pigments and I’m seeing 99


When you own a product, and the upgrade is free, it just shows the current sale price as if you’re someone who doesn’t own it. Go to your Arturia update app and you should see the update to 4 available. This is assuming you own 3 currently, I suppose.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 13, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> I have Pigments and am seeing $99. It's either a free upgrade or it has yet to show up in account.



It's an update. Open up the Service Center and update your software.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I have pigments and I’m seeing 99


Existing Pigments users?​This update is free of charge. Plus get the exclusive Wavelengths Bundle with 3 new sound banks for 19.99€/$ (worth 89.97€/$), or 9.99€/$ individually (worth 29.99€/$).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)

The Wavelengthis bundle has 450 presets for $19.99 which seems a very good price.


----------



## Norhernlys (Dec 13, 2022)

Just opened Aturia Software Center and updated it there, works like a charm here


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>



Simon makes great stuff. One of my favorite sound designers. I will probably give him my contribution.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>



Nice! @Sampleconstruct


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 13, 2022)

It's showing as as free update in Software Center for me 👍

Servers are getting slammed, though - updates are crawling.

OK, cancelled the Analog Lab update and things have picked up.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 13, 2022)

Thanks for clarifying 👍


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 13, 2022)

Well played Arturia, this would be a paid upgrade from others.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 13, 2022)

The Arturia Software Center blazed through the update download. Under 30 seconds.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 13, 2022)

I have been fighting against getting Pigments since V2. Time, rather than tools, is my only real gap these days. However, I don't think I'll have enough fight in me this time, especially seeing the commitment Arturia has to keeping this thing updated...


----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> I have been fighting against getting Pigments since V2. Time, rather than tools, is my only real gap these days. However, I don't think I'll have enough fight in me this time, especially seeing the commitment Arturia has to keeping this thing updated...


I go back and forth on how much I like Pigments. I find it pretty easy to use - although there are so many options, that you can go very deep. But the sound is roughly in the same territory that Falcon excels at, so I typically end up using that. However, Pigments has the edge on wavetables. I find it a struggle to get Falcon to accept samples as wavetables, while Pigments does it easily with drag and drop. And they don't sound exactly the same.

So, while I wonder if I should have waiting and only bought Falcon; I certainly can't regret having access to Pigments.

Another plus is the wide range of presets, both by Arturia and third parties. In my view, Arovane's are brilliant and go well beyond anything I can achieve.






arovane soundshop


exciting and individual signature sounds



arovane-soundshop.com


----------



## GtrString (Dec 13, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## TheWhat (Dec 13, 2022)

Yehaw! This plugin really has helped me understand synthesis more than other synths. I don’t know if it’s because I’m incredibly dense or impatient or both but I’ve never been that good at designing sounds. Pigments 2.5 gave me hope with the easy to understand layout and colors to really visualize what was affecting what. I was able to start making sounds. And this is the second free update I’ve received after buying it for $49 American US clams. It’s clipped my cpu a few times but it’s really a neat synth.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

Has anyone bought the new Wavelengths Cinematic? Sounds fantastic when I play the presets in the store, but can't tell if it's all samples - I've bought some other great sounding pigments packs to find that it's basically samples and Pigments is just being used as a rompler, and can't edit the sound further much...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Has anyone bought the new Wavelengths Cinematic? Sounds fantastic when I play the presets in the store, but can't tell if it's all samples - I've bought some other great sounding pigments packs to find that it's basically samples and Pigments is just being used as a rompler, and can't edit the sound further much...


I have way too many presets, so I wasn’t going to buy any new ones that were’t Stockhausen’s, emptyvessel’s, arovane’s or Yuli Yolo’s. But I did listen to the Cinematic pack and they do sound rather good. My Spidey senses did pick up on some evidence of samples being present in some of them though…


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Damn, that's a nice update. Arturia is basically the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> also @sostenuto whoooo new presets.


Wavelengths _ Lemme at 'em !! 🤪


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have way too many presets, so I wasn’t going to buy any new ones that were’t Stockhausen’s, emptyvessel’s, arovane’s or Yuli Yolo’s. But I did listen to the Cinematic pack and they do sound rather good. My Spidey senses did pick up on some evidence of samples being present in some of them though…


Yeah.. that's why I ask - I sense the same thing... some of the sounds are just... too complex to be Pigments. It's a great synth, but has its limitations. I dunno, I'm also super impressed by the Neuro Bass pack. Might just buy the complete Wavelength pack, doubt I'll regret it even if its all samples, I can see tons of these sounds being great track starting points.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Has anyone bought the new Wavelengths Cinematic? Sounds fantastic when I play the presets in the store, but can't tell if it's all samples - I've bought some other great sounding pigments packs to find that it's basically samples and Pigments is just being used as a rompler, and can't edit the sound further much...




Here's a play-through of the presets (or some of them - I haven't watched it). You can see Pigments displayed. There are some samples in use, but quickly flicking through it looked to me like they aren't used in every preset. If you watch it, you might get a better sense of the overall level of reliance on them across the different presets.

From the name, I'd expect more wave tables than samples; but I wouldn't rely on the name, of course.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Has anyone bought the new Wavelengths Cinematic? Sounds fantastic when I play the presets in the store, but can't tell if it's all samples - I've bought some other great sounding pigments packs to find that it's basically samples and Pigments is just being used as a rompler, and can't edit the sound further much...


Just having a play through - there's a mix of stuff, using all the engines, so you can mangle most to the patches to your hearts content. Sounds fantastic, as you say, and well worth the price of entry which is about the same as a pint of beer in a London pub.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 13, 2022)

Pigments > Omnisphere


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Pigments > Omnisphere


Shhh, they will murder you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Pigments > Omnisphere


Sorry, the usual reaction emoji wasn't quite enough.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Pigments > Omnisphere


In value for money, sure. At $60 that I paid, Pigments is best value synth I own. But in total sonic capabilty and depth, Omnisphere would win. But then I think Falcon trumps both... and is much cheaper than Omnisphere.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Here's a play-through of the presets (or some of them - I haven't watched it). You can see Pigments displayed. There are some samples in use, but quickly flicking through it looked to me like they aren't used in every preset. If you watch it, you might get a better sense of the overall level of reliance on them across the different presets.
> 
> From the name, I'd expect more wave tables than samples; but I wouldn't rely on the name, of course.



Hmm... did the same thing, flicked through. Most had the second engine as Sample, and they never showed what was in there - and in line with other packs, I suspect that's where all the pre-produced samples are hiding. All the patches without that second engine as Sample were pretty simple stuff I could make myself... I think this confirms my suspicion.


----------



## TheWhat (Dec 13, 2022)

Omnisphere 2 is $480. I'm sure it's lovely, but I bought Pigments for 50 bux. Maybe it's hehe internet cutesy remark, I dunno. I guess I'd rather hear Stevie Wonder with garage sale Casio than a trust fund baby with a room full of gear churn out derivative drivel from a $40,000 studio.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Hmm... did the same thing, flicked through. Most had the second engine as Sample, and they never showed what was in there - and in line with other packs, I suspect that's where all the pre-produced samples are hiding. All the patches without that second engine as Sample were pretty simple stuff I could make myself... I think this confirms my suspicion.


Pity. So, not great for learning from which I think is what you want; but, this is also a way to get access to a great collection of samples that you can manipulate yourself, along with other oscillators - as @shropshirelad said. Although, he might be drunk on London pints.

I mean, who buys a pint in a London pub? Other than a Russian oligarch, I mean.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I go back and forth on how much I like Pigments. I find it pretty easy to use - although there are so many options, that you can go very deep. But the sound is roughly in the same territory that Falcon excels at, so I typically end up using that. However, Pigments has the edge on wavetables. I find it a struggle to get Falcon to accept samples as wavetables, while Pigments does it easily with drag and drop. And they don't sound exactly the same.
> 
> So, while I wonder if I should have waiting and only bought Falcon; I certainly can't regret having access to Pigments.
> 
> ...


It's not that hard with Falcon.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

cedricm said:


> It's not that hard with Falcon.


Please, please, please provide details! Preferably in a dedicated post! I tried to decipher the manual, but I keep having trouble.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 13, 2022)

Why is everything drenched in oceans of reverb?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

Omni 2.8, Pigments 4, PhasePlant, Repro 1-5, F.'em. Omni since early days _ major free Updates _ huge 3rd Pty expansions.

Impressed with Falcon comments, reactions _ yet very different perspectives than newer prospects ~~ those not already using this set of cool tools.

Still open to reasons for change _ 👀 🦻🏻👃🏻👅 _ 😇


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Pity. So, not great for learning from which I think is what you want; but, this is also a way to get access to a great collection of samples that you can manipulate yourself, along with other oscillators - as @shropshirelad said. Although, he might be drunk on London pints.
> 
> I mean, who buys a pint in a London pub? Other than a Russian oligarch, I mean.


I think I'll buy anyway, it is a superb set of sounds that really resonate with me!


----------



## cedricm (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Please, please, please provide details! Preferably in a dedicated post! I tried to decipher the manual, but I keep having trouble.


ok I'll try to prepare something next weekend!

Given the price, the beautiful UI and its popularity, I'm sure I'll end up getting Pigments. But soundwise, I don't think it would bring anything to what I can do with Falcon and Zebra and PhasePlant. Diva would be much more complementary I think.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

cedricm said:


> ok I'll try to prepare something next weekend!
> 
> Given the price, the beautiful UI and its popularity, I'm sure I'll end up getting Pigments. But soundwise, I don't think it would bring anything to what I can do with Falcon and Zebra and PhasePlant. Diva would be much more complementary I think.


That would be extremely kind! But don't feel any pressure at all. No lives are stake. Except for fourteen virtuous orphans, their cat, their dog, and Harry Hamsterlin, their hamster.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Why is everything drenched in oceans of reverb?


In general, or in the Wavelengths presets? If the latter, it might be because they are showing off the new Shimmer reverb in Pigments 4. Or, they've watch too many Spitfire videos. If the former, then I suspect that is is an Arturia thing. I think a lot of their Factory presets have a lot of reverb, across all their synths. Certainly I've noticed in Analog Lab that turning the reverb down or off usually improves the sounds as far as my own taste is concerned.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 13, 2022)

Well the day just got even better! Thanks for the free update Arturia! Like others have mentioned many other companies would've charged for this, so props for the great customer service! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Why is everything drenched in oceans of reverb?


because... they don't sound like much withouit it often. Half of synth sound design is fx IMHO. Check this out:


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> In general, or in the Wavelengths presets? If the latter, it might be because they are showing off the new Shimmer reverb in Pigments 4. Or, they've watch too many Spitfire videos. If the former, then I suspect that is is an Arturia thing. I think a lot of their Factory presets have a lot of reverb, across all their synths. Certainly I've noticed in Analog Lab that turning the reverb down or off usually improves the sounds as far as my own taste is concerned.


........ or like so many in last few days _ purchased everything Liquidsonics offers - using spreadsheet purchasing guide. 🤪


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 13, 2022)

It's 69 euros for me to get it (I don't own any of the previous versions). How useful would it be on my MacBook 2017? Is there even a point in me getting this beast?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

filipjonathan said:


> It's 69 euros for me to get it (I don't own any of the previous versions). How useful would it be on my MacBook 2017? Is there even a point in me getting this beast?


I have a PC i5. Some sounds can push the limits a bit (especially granular, or anything where feedback leads to very many voice at once); but I don't find it a problem. I've heard that some others do.

I suggest you check the free trial to see for yourself. These things can vary so much between systems.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> because... they don't sound like much withouit it often. Half of synth sound design is fx IMHO.


One could say the same thing about the entire BR 2049 score. That's the current "cinematic" style.


----------



## Pier (Dec 13, 2022)

I was wondering if Arturia had optimized it somehow since Pigments has a reputation of being CPU hungry. Someone on Reddit pointed out they actually increased the CPU requirements from 2.5Ghz to 3.4Ghz.

Also 4GB of RAM seems a bit excessive considering you can load up to 12 samples at the same time to memory (6 per engine). I mean... 1 hour of PCM audio at 44.1k 16 bits is like 650MB.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

Pier said:


> I was wondering if Arturia had optimized it somehow since Pigments has a reputation of being CPU hungry. Someone on Reddit pointed out they actually increased the CPU requirements from 2.5Ghz to 3.4Ghz.
> 
> Also 4GB of RAM seems a bit excessive considering you can load up to 12 samples at the same time to memory (6 per engine). I mean... 1 hour of PCM audio at 44.1k 16 bits is like 650MB.


Reputations are like memories. They are all false: good, bad and indifferent.

Memories are like love: not real, just fictional recreations of fleeting delusions.

Also, thanks! Interesting. I don't know what it is doing with that RAM.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 13, 2022)

A little video exploring some of the changes in Pigments 4.


----------



## diswest (Dec 13, 2022)

Pier said:


> I was wondering if Arturia had optimized it somehow since Pigments has a reputation of being CPU hungry. Someone on Reddit pointed out they actually increased the CPU requirements from 2.5Ghz to 3.4Ghz.
> 
> Also 4GB of RAM seems a bit excessive considering you can load up to 12 samples at the same time to memory (6 per engine). I mean... 1 hour of PCM audio at 44.1k 16 bits is like 650MB.


System requirements are barely related to an actual resources consumption. These 4GB include memory used by OS, DAW and other software. Literally that means that "with 4GB of RAM you will be able to comfortably use Pigments in common scenarios".
Also, there are no any standard ways to measure system requirements, so we can't even compare requirements provided by different developers.

Btw, never liked sound of Pigments wavetables. But an ability to build granular MPE patches is really selling point to me.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Dec 13, 2022)

I don't see what the issue is with reverb, it's lovely stuff 😀 

Re the CPU, someone on KVR said that it seemed to be using less for a particularly taxing preset 




I didn't try any presets prior to upgrading so can't report on it. It can still be quite CPU intensive, but I don't see that as too bad a thing (for me personally).


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 13, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I think I'll buy anyway, it is a superb set of sounds that really resonate with me!


Right, bought the triple pack of lo-fi, neuro and cinematic. Had a quick play through and inspection of a bunch of cinematic patches, and pleasantly surprised - whilst there's lots of samples in there, they're being used mostly for granular, and aren't just rompler samples. There's some really clever usage of envelopes and functions going on - I think this will be a fantastic set of patches to dissect and learn from. And they all sound wonderful.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 13, 2022)

Outside of Vital (which is free), Pigments is the best value synth you can get for your money in my view. It is also very usable as well.

Personally I prefer Omnisphere, for me you only need to listen to the patches by Luftrum or the Unfinished to see how good it is. However the price difference is like 8x (if you get Pigments at the $69 price by just owning a previous freebie from Arturia) and you don’t get 8x more value, not even close to be honest.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> In general, or in the Wavelengths presets? If the latter, it might be because they are showing off the new Shimmer reverb in Pigments 4. Or, they've watch too many Spitfire videos. If the former, then I suspect that is is an Arturia thing. I think a lot of their Factory presets have a lot of reverb, across all their synths. Certainly I've noticed in Analog Lab that turning the reverb down or off usually improves the sounds as far as my own taste is concerned.


I don’t know. I have watched a couple of YouTube videos like the following:



Every patch I’ve heard so far is just swimming in the stuff. I get the amount is down to taste, but OTOH I think it makes it unusable in a mix until one turns it down. If the majority are like that then to have to keep adjusting the ‘verb is annoying. I guess it’s not a big deal though. I’m just nitpicking really. It’s just that it makes me suspicious they are trying to cover up less than stellar sounds with a smearing of reverb. (I’ve not downloaded the update yet but will do soon.)


----------



## oepion (Dec 13, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!

Arturia has been acquired by Softube!!!*

Don't believe me?






_*in the parallel dimension the folks at Plugin Boutique live in_

EDIT: the PB deal is actually pretty good for new users as they get the 3 expansions for free (instead of paying $99 at Arturia just for Pigments)


----------



## cedricm (Dec 13, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> I don’t know. I have watched a couple of YouTube videos like the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Every patch I’ve heard so far is just swimming in the stuff. I get the amount is down to taste, but OTOH I think it makes it unusable in a mix until one turns it down. If the majority are like that then to have to keep adjusting the ‘verb is annoying. I guess it’s not a big deal though. I’m just nitpicking really. It’s just that it makes me suspicious they are trying to cover up less than stellar sounds with a smearing of reverb. (I’ve not downloaded the update yet but will do soon.)



As long as one can adjust the amount to taste, that's fine with me.


----------



## manw (Dec 14, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> It's showing as as free update in Software Center for me 👍
> 
> Servers are getting slammed, though - updates are crawling.
> 
> OK, cancelled the Analog Lab update and things have picked up.


Damn, good thing i came here to check on things, as i was ready to pay for the 99$ upgrade on the site. Opened the Software Center and there it was : update frp 3 to 4 free of charge!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't particularly see the issue with the use of samples in these preset packs, it's the main reason I bought this synth in the first place. My personal goal is figuring out how to create such awesome samples for use in synths so it's all good. I'll definitely be getting these.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

oepion said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!
> 
> Arturia has been acquired by Softube!!!*
> 
> ...


New buyers get the three Wavelengths expansions when buying from Arturia too.

Although, I guess that's up to Softube now...


----------



## 3DC (Dec 14, 2022)

oepion said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!!
> 
> Arturia has been acquired by Softube!!!*
> 
> ...


See the €99 price? Well when you go to their website its actually €100.65.


----------



## oepion (Dec 14, 2022)

3DC said:


> See the €99 price? Well when you go to their website its actually €100.65.


In which country do they have a 1.66% tax?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 14, 2022)

oepion said:


> In which country do they have a 1.66% tax?



Imma pack my bags pronto.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 14, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Imma pack my bags pronto.


If you want to become a millionaire in Slovenia you have to be a billionaire first. 



oepion said:


> In which country do they have a 1.66% tax?


Its not a tax. Its squeezing another €1.65 on the fly hoping customers will not notice.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 14, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> because... they don't sound like much withouit it often. Half of synth sound design is fx IMHO. Check this out:



I usually remove all FX from presents when I use them.


----------



## Paj (Dec 14, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Outside of Vital (which is free), Pigments is the best value synth you can get for your money in my view. It is also very usable as well.
> 
> Personally I prefer Omnisphere, for me you only need to listen to the patches by Luftrum or the Unfinished to see how good it is. However the price difference is like 8x (if you get Pigments at the $69 price by just owning a previous freebie from Arturia) and you don’t get 8x more value, not even close to be honest.


It's not really fair to cite Luftrum and the Unfinished for synth comparisons because their patches are, well, incomparable! I took advantage of the recent Luftrum sale to stock up on Zebra (2 & HZ) and Vital presents and, jeez, they are good. Some preset developers just get more out of a synth than others imagine.

Thanks, Arturia, for yet another free update. Nice surprise but, considering the way they've treated Pigments customers all along, not surprised. The Wavelengths Bundle seems to be a bargain and, so far, some impressive patches even just starting out with the bundle.

Paj
8^)


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 14, 2022)

Does anyone know how to get the "Wavelengths" bundle for $19? In Pigments 4, in app, all three sound sets are $9.99 each. On Arturia.com, same thing. Sure, it's only a savings of $10 as a bundle, but I'd like to take advantage of it if I can.


----------



## Paj (Dec 14, 2022)

Arturia - Pigments - Pigments


Pigments is a wavetable, virtual analog, granular and sampling analog software synthesizer. Create sounds easily with its intuitive and visual interface.




www.arturia.com





Scroll down a bit (2-3 screens). Just click on the "U.S. $19.99 Buy Now" banner. 

Paj
8^)


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 14, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> Does anyone know how to get the "Wavelengths" bundle for $19? In Pigments 4, in app, all three sound sets are $9.99 each. On Arturia.com, same thing. Sure, it's only a savings of $10 as a bundle, but I'd like to take advantage of it if I can.


I didn't know that was a thing - I bought the Cinematic pack yesterday but would have bought all 3 for $19 if I'd known. I've emailed support for a way forward, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

$19.99 is the bundle price on the Pigments product page.






Arturia - Pigments - Pigments


Pigments is a wavetable, virtual analog, granular and sampling analog software synthesizer. Create sounds easily with its intuitive and visual interface.




www.arturia.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 14, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I didn't know that was a thing - I'd bought the Cinematic pack yesterday but would have bought all 3 for $19 if I'd known.


It's worth checking with support to see if you can switch to the Bundle. It's an extra $10 for them, so would be a sensible policy for them to do that.


----------



## c0nsilience (Dec 14, 2022)

Paj said:


> Arturia - Pigments - Pigments
> 
> 
> Pigments is a wavetable, virtual analog, granular and sampling analog software synthesizer. Create sounds easily with its intuitive and visual interface.
> ...


Awesome! I didn't see that banner yesterday. Thank you! 🙂


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 14, 2022)

Free update here, and it definitely still is a CPU hog!


----------



## Laddy (Dec 14, 2022)

The soundpacks are pretty small (30-50mb each), so there's not that much sample content. And just skimming quickly through them, they sound really good to my ears. Maybe I just love reverb


----------



## rnb_2 (Dec 14, 2022)

manw said:


> Damn, good thing i came here to check on things, as i was ready to pay for the 99$ upgrade on the site. Opened the Software Center and there it was : update frp 3 to 4 free of charge!


IIRC, the Pigments 2 to 3 upgrade was also free - I hadn't anticipated that becoming the norm for Arturia, but they've been doing similar with Analog Lab, so perhaps it is?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 14, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> IIRC, the Pigments 2 to 3 upgrade was also free - I hadn't anticipated that becoming the norm for Arturia, but they've been doing similar with Analog Lab, so perhaps it is?



I kind of like it. The yearly updates for the Collections are paid and not required if you want to skip a year or so, while the softsynth update is free.

Then they release a collection of preset packs at the same time with an extra discount for members and you have created a lot of goodwill. 20,- for 450 new presets is a very good deal and having gotten a pretty nice update on Pigments for free makes me want to buy it.

I don't mind that kind of psychological manipulation nearly as much as the incessant marketing and shenanigans of some other companies.

Actually, I feel like Arturia is one of those companies that is doing all the right things, which is probably just going to make it hit harder when they mess up.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 14, 2022)

Impressed with fine range of 3rd Pty expansion creators ever since Pigments Intro. 
Strong point; personally, and delighted for P4 ! Wavelengths Bundle soon.

Seldom critique any softsynths _ individually. Rather, use together to balance strengths /weaknesses.


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 15, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Arturia - Pigments - Pigments
> 
> 
> Pigments is a wavetable, virtual analog, granular and sampling analog software synthesizer. Create sounds easily with its intuitive and visual interface.
> ...


Does Pigments 4 require any type of iLok ?…..I know the V collection does….Thanks


----------



## richmwhitfield (Dec 15, 2022)

No ilok required, neither does the V collection.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2022)

If Arturia was doing invasive DRM I wouldn't like them nearly as much.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 15, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I know the V collection does


It does not


----------



## synthnut1 (Dec 15, 2022)

I stand corrected !…..🤷‍♂️


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 15, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> I usually remove all FX from presents when I use them.


And that is made super easy now with the FX & Sequencer toggles


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Dec 17, 2022)

Pigments 4 - synth patch with one WT-oscillator using FM and phase modulation routed through two Notch-filters, inverted modulation polarity in F2, amplitude modulation/distortion kicks in later in the video.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 18, 2022)

Pigments factory sounds don´t do it for me but the latest "Cinematic" soundset showed to be really usefull. I immediately used 5 of the first ten auditioned sound for a project. And the "drench reverb" can be turned low as needed 

edited...never type before first coffee...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 18, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Has anyone bought the new Wavelengths Cinematic? Sounds fantastic when I play the presets in the store, but can't tell if it's all samples - I've bought some other great sounding pigments packs to find that it's basically samples and Pigments is just being used as a rompler, and can't edit the sound further much...


I bought it and the presets are great!
I definitely recommend that one.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's worth checking with support to see if you can switch to the Bundle. It's an extra $10 for them, so would be a sensible policy for them to do that.


I contacted Arturia about this and they've been absolutely brilliant - really attentive & refunded the original purchase without question. If only others - I'm looking at you Audioease - looked after their customers so well.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I contacted Arturia about this and they've absolutely brilliant - really attentive & refunded the original purchase without question. If only others - I'm looking at you Audioease - looked after their customers so well.


That's marvellous news!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 19, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> Pigments factory sounds don´t do it for me but the latest "Cinematic" soundset showed to be really usefully. I immediately used 5 of the first ten auditioned sound for a project. And the "drench reverb" can the turned low as needed


Just what was needed to reinforce Wavelengths - Bundle purchase. Done ! Pleased 🌞


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Just what was needed to reinforce Wavelengths - Bundle purchase. Done ! Pleased 🌞


I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## dremin (Dec 19, 2022)

couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle

now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 19, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle
> 
> now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane


I'll have to check for specific preset collections, but I also recommend Simon Stockhausen (Patchpool), Triple Spiral Audio and Spektralisk. I'm probably leaving some others out, though.

Oblivion has a new soundset out for Pigments with some very analog-sytle 80s sounds.


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 19, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle
> 
> now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane


Look no further than Luftrum 23, currently on sale too.


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 19, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle
> 
> now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane











Pigments Expanse


Pigments Expanse includes 130 presets for Arturia Pigments V3 Expanse explores a wide landscape of cinematic sounds, covering mysterious ambiances, aggressive bass tones and sequences, up to sonorous leads and rich expressive pads. The patches are designed to compliment each other, helping to...




www.aiynzahev-sounds.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 19, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Pigments Expanse
> 
> 
> Pigments Expanse includes 130 presets for Arturia Pigments V3 Expanse explores a wide landscape of cinematic sounds, covering mysterious ambiances, aggressive bass tones and sequences, up to sonorous leads and rich expressive pads. The patches are designed to compliment each other, helping to...
> ...


Yes!


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 19, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle
> 
> now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane


I like the Plughugger soundsets:









Soundsets






www.plughugger.com


----------



## richmwhitfield (Dec 19, 2022)

Starts in a few minutes


----------



## liquidlino (Dec 19, 2022)

sean8877 said:


> I like the Plughugger soundsets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I have the hydrasynth derived pigments sound set, fantastic.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 20, 2022)

Not to brag about it, but I am new happy owner of Arturia Pigments 4 synth. Got it for just €69 with Wavelengths Bundle. No brainer at this price.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 20, 2022)

3DC said:


> Not to brag about it, but I am new happy owner of Arturia Pigments 3 synth. Got it for just €69 with Wavelengths Bundle. No brainer at this price.


No bragging there... Everyone else has Pigments 4!

Yep, @3DC corrected it and I look like the buffoon I am! Instant Karma.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No bragging there... Everyone else has Pigments 4!


Give me a break. 
You guys have 100s of of VIs and sample libraries worth a fortune. This is my second VI synth not counting HALion 6, HS3 and stock Cubase synths.


----------



## Akoustecx (Dec 20, 2022)

3DC said:


> Give me a break.
> You guys have 100s of of VIs and sample libraries worth a fortune. This is my second VI synth not counting HALion 6, HS3 and stock Cubase synths.


Welcome to a more colourful world! Here's wishing you many sonic rainbows!


----------



## Voider (Dec 20, 2022)

> Pigments 4 new light-mode


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 20, 2022)

3DC said:


> Not to brag about it, but I am new happy owner of Arturia Pigments 4 synth. Got it for just €69 with Wavelengths Bundle. No brainer at this price.



I also picked up the wavelengths bundle. This helped be decide. I already have 1,000s and 1,000s of analoglab presents that I never use, but this was I think decent.


----------



## Marko Cifer (Dec 21, 2022)

3DC said:


> Give me a break.
> You guys have 100s of of VIs and sample libraries worth a fortune. This is my second VI synth not counting HALion 6, HS3 and stock Cubase synths.


If that's the case, it was probably a pretty wise investment. It'll give you a wide array of Sound Engines to choose from, thus you'll have access to stuff like Wavetable import, Additive and Granular (a lot of fun can be found in the latter, although if you have and use Padshop 2, not that much new stuff on that front probably aside from some modulation and layering opportunities). And since updates have been free so far, it's a good investment long-term.

Just take care, as the path forward can be quite slippery, and if you're not careful, in no-time you might be chasing those subtler differences between synths to add to your arsenal (as long as the budget permits it).


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## telecode101 (Dec 21, 2022)

Marko Cifer said:


> those subtler differences between synths


Anyone have any resources of what those are and what to listen for to detect them?


----------



## Akoustecx (Dec 21, 2022)

telecode101 said:


> Anyone have any resources of what those are and what to listen for to detect them?


I suspect he's talking about things such as oscillator waveforms and their tone, variations in filter types, their layout, routing options and at what point they start to self ocillate (if at all), variety of fx, timbral layers, etc.
Think of it like how guitarists all have their own preferences for how a certain type of guitar should be set up to suit them best, everyone has their own preferred sound and workflow for synths, and it can get pricy working through all the options to home in on what those preferences are.
Computer Music have a superb series where they go through how to recreate classic synth sounds, generally with either a synth available free with the mag, or very inexpensive. This would be a great way to start getting a feel for how diferent synths behave differently, despite their broad similarities.
I can't seem to find them online, so you might have to go digging through back issues via Readly or Zinio.
Regardless of how you get to a sound though, to misquote Eddie Bo, "If it's good to your tune, it's good for your tune."


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 21, 2022)

Now THIS is proper sound design by @emptyvessel - instabuy as soon as it hits your store mate


----------



## Pier (Dec 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Now THIS is proper sound design by @emptyvessel - instabuy as soon as it hits your store mate



Fantastic stuff!!!


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 21, 2022)

Instabuy....wow


----------



## emptyvessel (Dec 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Now THIS is proper sound design by @emptyvessel - instabuy as soon as it hits your store mate



thank you as always Doc 🙏💙 . What a great idea to decide to release a new pack right before Christmas :D As usual the final 5% of the work seems to be taking as long as the other 95% but I'm still optimistic it'll be available before Christmas and certainly before end of year.
It's largely sample-based so it's been interesting reading comments about that in this thread, I feel like Pigments has plenty of scope for taking samples and still giving plenty of opportunities to introduce heaps of movement, flexibility and expressivity to the sounds. I tend to create pretty long samples too so there's a lot of scope for evolution and little transient details.
I didn't make any effort to match the tone of the TAL version at all, I was keen to see what happened once the samples were dropped into Pigments and the extra possibilities it offers and I think this version has come out a bit more bold, dirty and powerful sounding maybe? Where the TAL version was a bit more quietly melancholic. Hopefully it goes well and I can justify making more ports for Pigments (and Falcon! and...others), I'll be interested to hear what people think once they've tried it. Feedback is invaluable and always appreciated.

btw the "drums" were recorded with a borrowed Rode mic, hitting and plucking various bits of the inside of my old German upright piano for the preset Piano Part Perc. You might hear Finnegan purring, he joined me in there investigating what I was doing and did I need any help




The rhythms come from the arpeggiator and lots of random selection from the multi-samples with some automated delay glitches here and there to give sort of...low rent Taiko ensemble vibes :D

Thanks for the comments and thanks for sharing, Temme!
Now, back to work, at least we're getting a run of absolutely dreadful "summer" weather down here so outdoors is not too tempting...yet!


----------



## sylent01 (Dec 21, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle
> 
> now can you guys recommend me some great presets for it? except for aforementioned arovane


Tom Wolfe has 8 high quality Pigments banks that skew cinematic.


----------



## Voider (Dec 21, 2022)

dremin said:


> couldn't resist at 69 including the wavelenghts bundle


How did you get an offer of 69 bucks?


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 21, 2022)

Voider said:


> How did you get an offer of 69 bucks?


That's a crossgrade offer from certain other Arturia products like Analog Lab. Not sure exactly which things qualify.


----------



## Akoustecx (Dec 21, 2022)

Voider said:


> How did you get an offer of 69 bucks?


Try registering the currently free MS-20 filter, various freebies in the past have triggered the crossgrade price, though as this has yet to be charged for it may not work. Worth a try.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Now THIS is proper sound design by @emptyvessel - instabuy as soon as it hits your store mate



If I had Pigments, I would get Kenopsia.
Emptyvessel makes awesome presets.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 23, 2022)

I purchased the wavelengths presets. I find they are really good, lots of personality. I do recommend them. Especially for this price (I got them for 20,-).


----------



## alcorey (Dec 29, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Try registering the currently free MS-20 filter, various freebies in the past have triggered the crossgrade price, though as this has yet to be charged for it may not work. Worth a try.


The above method is successful  as of 12-29-2022


----------



## Teksonik (Dec 30, 2022)

Here's a few free presets for Pigments 4. Just drop the folder into your user presets folder.


----------



## TEMAS (Jan 4, 2023)

I can't get over how good this synth is. The stock presets are superb and I haven't even downloaded the wavelengths stuff yet. I've been buying VIs for my compositions since Arturia Moog Modular 1 and N.I Absynth 1 and this really is up there with the best I've come across.


----------

